# Never ending story?



## Neelam (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi to everyone,
I just need to get rid of a bid of confusion and upset feelings...

Is just about a week I finally got our rabbits safe from all sides, which wasn't very easy to do as I head only little chances having 2 hands for the job and a neighborhood that does not have to assume that I torture my little ones because of Mr Savage screaming and shouting...

So today I went to give them their breakfast and what did I find?
Two of the Giant kits have lost quite a lot of fur between their shoulders. There are no signs all over them of a fight, no scratches or anything, skin is as it should be and still there was a lot of fur missing and around like someone has just ripped it off their skin. As there are 4 male kits together and the other two are fully untouched it is difficult to believe for me that just those two have gone into a fight. Plus, we sleep with an open window that opens to our back yard and I have a very light sleep, I would have heard if there was a fight at night from the bumping sound. But still, something is going on and I do not know the reason.

I thought if our dwarf rabbit auntie might have been to much in love? Because this poor girl just can't stop grooming all the kits and has been even involved nursing our very first kits though I am sure rabbits wouldn't share a nest (they wouldn't, wouldn't they?), but I've seen her doing it and heard the sucking noises underneath.

Now I need to consider of separating the rabbits but I would not even know who to separate from whom as I've no clue who caused the loss of fur. And every time I think of separating I feel guilty as it is a severe intervention in their group and even the two bucks got bonded again after neutering the dwarf (the other one I will get done asap, though my hubby is strictly against, but no, I made up my mind. I am the caretaker and breeding is one thing, but I cannot breed and intervene in the group by keeping the poor buck separate, it seems to be very cruel, even if I put him with a spayed doe to me it feels like someone would put a glass wall between my hubby and me, we can see each other, but we cannot come together).

Any ideas for me what to do? How to separate? As if I put the two kits together and in the end they might have done it to each other? But they were grooming when I came that morning.

Having rabbits sometimes seems to be worse in worrying about them than having children... 

Thanks
Neelam


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry but I couldn't make much sense of that 

If you can list how many rabbits are together, what sexes are in the group, what ages and how many rabbits are together?

The more you talk, the more I am concerned about you breeding


----------



## Neelam (Oct 24, 2013)

1 not yet neutered Giant buck, 2 Giant does, 6 Giant kits (7 weeks old).
And 4 dwarf rabbits (3 does (2 spayed, 1 leaves us in 2 weeks time to go to her owners), 1 buck, neutered)

The Giants are meant to breed according to hubby. They had one litter which is now almost ready to go and advertised. Out of this litter today I found the two bucks with the missing fur and a bit of fur on the floor that must be theirs according to color and logic. 

But who did it I am clueless.

They are all well bonded and indeed a very caring group for each other. Especially the one dwarf doe which I call "auntie" is extremely keen on grooming everyone but most the kits as if they would be her own kits.

That's why I wonder if she might have overdone it with taking care of the two baby bucks as there is no sign in the group of any fights, chases, not going on with each other. I keep a very close eye on them ever since the dwarf buck got re-bonded and have the dwarfs from the Giants separated at night to make sure the Giant buck is not after the dwarf buck. But the "auntie" stays always with the Giants as that is where she kept returning straight away the second I let them out their shed in the morning.

All throughout the day today I keep observing them to find out if there is any struggle, but they are well doing, eating, playing, resting, grooming, no signs that point out the reason for the ripped off fur.

So that is the point I am struggling with. How to avoid further ripping off fur when there are no signs for problems in the group. I would have to keep each of them separate then which I definitively won't do to them.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

How old are the kits?


----------



## kathyr25 (Oct 8, 2013)

Neelam said:


> 1 not yet neutered Giant buck, 2 Giant does, 6 Giant kits (7 weeks old).


StormyThai - they're 7 weeks (as per Neelam above)

Very intrigued as to what you think the problem might be 
I'm way too much of a newbie to have any informed advice, but am bored and home alone with a cold so going to guess anyway and go for maybe the kits having a dominance battle with either each other or their dad? 
If the losing bunny submitted, could be why they're all ok again now?

Neelam - sounds like you're having a challenging time at the moment, so *hugs*


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

So, let me get this straight. Just to make sure I am understanding this.

All your entire and neutered rabbits (including kits) are in one big group?

kathyr25 - I must have missed the ages  Due to the age and breed of the kits I doubt hormones are playing any part with them, although hormones would indeed be something to consider with the adult rabbits.


----------



## kathyr25 (Oct 8, 2013)

StormyThai - yep they're all together in a big group

Have been following their adventures closely over the past few weeks and learning lots!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

why on earth have you still got dad in with mum? that is how you get back to back pregnancies which is a HUGE strain on mum, and can cause complications and health issues, mum should only go to dad for the initial mating they should then be SEPARATE

chances are the fur loss is a result of dad showing his dominance towards the kits by mounting them, resulting in fur loss between the shoulders as he holds on

remove dad, kits should stay with mum till they are 8 weeks old

i too am VERY concerned that you are breeding when you dont even really seem to know the basics....
for the sake of your rabbits please get them all neutered and stop breeding


----------



## beckimoorcroft (Jul 31, 2012)

you need to remove the in tact adult giant male to start with, chances are the does are pregnant and therefore attacking the young males to keep them away from the nest sites (in the wild rabbits would breed every 4-6 weeks and chase off their male offspring when the next litter comes along).

Its also very dangerous to keep an intact giant buck and an intact dwarf doe together, if she were to get pregnant from the buck she would most likely die from the pregnancy, she needs speying asap in case she is already pregnant.

keeping breeding animals in a group is safe, but any buck must be ok to mate with any doe (and in this case its not) you also need a higher ratio of does if you want to keep the buck in constantly and be prepared for the fact that you will have at least one litter a month probably 2-3 during the spring/summer months... it is best to keep the buck separate to prevent damage to your does, does kept in a mixed sex breeding colony are unlikely to live past 18 months old due to the strain of raising so many litters back to back.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i read that as 2 seperate groups..... but if your right in how you read it and an intact giant buck is in with a dwarf intact doe then she needs an emergancy spay NOW, if she is pregnant the size of the kits could very well kill her


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

kathyr25 said:


> StormyThai - yep they're all together in a big group
> 
> Have been following their adventures closely over the past few weeks and learning lots!


If that's the case then that's the answer, mum will most likely be pregnant again and dad or mum will most likely be humping the kits as it is close to weaning time. The missing fur will be at the 'grab' point of the neck which leads me to believe the humping is becoming a problem.

All entire rabbits need to be split until you can neuter all the ones you are keeping, and then once they are able to be bonding again they can be put back into the group.

The OP is extremely lucky that serious fighting hasn't started already, but once the kits start to hit maturity I suspect this luck will start to change.

To the OP, I have asked before and I will ask again, for your rabbits sake please stop breeding until you have mastered at least the basic concept of breeding rabbits.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I would suggest removing the entire buck for the group. You could keep him with a spayed doe, but this will condemn her to a life of excessive humping.

So, if you are plannnig to continue to breed, you will need to keep him alone. That way you will be more in control.

As for who caused the excessive fur plucking? Most likely him.

Dusk and dawn are their most active times, so you need to watch and listen then.

You could try putting some food colouring on the fur near the area. The culprit will likely have the colour around his mouth the following day.

Also, I believe your rabbits are free running. Do you have any birds of prey, a heron or magpies around that might have tried to grab the babies?


----------



## Neelam (Oct 24, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> So, let me get this straight. Just to make sure I am understanding this.
> 
> All your entire and neutered rabbits (including kits) are in one big group?


Sorry, wasn't online before now...

Daddy is separate from the does by a high fence but the kits can pass through the fence going where they want to, he can't, he would have to starve himself first.

For the rest, yes, one happy big group. Happy outside as no fights besides our very little Alpha Doe who was the very first in our home and she likes to make it a point from time to time, but till now I never experienced her being that rude that fur gets lost. Only chasing or trying to mate everyone.

And just in case I gave you that impression. I have done a lot of homework before, I still do a lot of daily homework now. I am not breeding just like it happens by nature, if it sounded like that. I keep track of every single day in written. Every little change around their hutches and runs, about every single rabbit and of course about the kits from day one till the day they leave us. None of the 4 kits of our Alpha doe left the house without an own care pack of food and hay and a print out of what to feed and what to avoid. I did not even take money for them because it was more important to me, that they have a loving home and a responsible home. Well, with my good neighbor I was obviously mistaken, as just now again somebody asked me if I do have a grey rabbit and therefore now I have to go and have a look whether I can get her or not (the rabbit). This really makes me angry, that they don't care, no matter how many times they escape from where ever underneath the fence as the fence from outside looks going down almost to the ground but somewhere must be a space big enough.

I will get mesh wire at the fence between both parts so the kits have to stay with mum and the other does now. Hope it helps. Anyway, tomorrow our Hope gets neutered.

Neelam


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh for goodness sake...stop deflecting and passing the buck...

Split ALL the entire rabbits from the neutered rabbits and then get them ALL neutered....


Your ignorance of breeding and rabbit care is shining through, please step up to the plate and sort this out...




















Cue the "Oh but it's my husbands fault" excuse


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

sorry but you are making excuse, and very poor excuses at that as half of them dont even make sense!!

you need to seperate your intact bucks and does now and get them ALL neutered, in my opinion you should deffinatly not be breeding, you come across as having no clue about basic rabbit behaviour and needs. just enjoy your rabbit as pets, not baby machines


----------



## Neelam (Oct 24, 2013)

Well, sorry if you are upset. As I said, the not neutered buck is separated from the does and the does live together with the neutered buck and themselves and the male kits get separated asap, I am already building on that. So I don't see who else should be separated as there is no way left of mating anyway.

And yes, my OH wanted them breeding but nobody blames anything on him.

If things doesn't make sense to you, maybe is because that is not my mother tongue and maybe the way I explain things is to German thought in its order.

For last let me say this:

No un-neutered buck with any doe since they mated the first and only time.

The male kits will be separated from the rest today, so they have no chance of mating anyone, too.

The rest of the group can't breed anyway as the buck is neutered living with them and passed his quarantine time already.

Thanks anyway and sorry again if there are misunderstandings.

Neelam


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no its not your husbands fault, they are your rabbits, you are responsiable for EVERYTHING that happens to them, does he even have anything to do with them? im guessing no.

just get them all neutered for their own sakes, do you know anything about the genetics behind each one of them? do you have their pedagrees? did you know that an unspayed doe runs an 80% chance of developing uterine cancer which is a slow painful killer. 

you have already said you arent selling the kits so whats the point in adding to the THOUSANDS of unwanted animals in this country alone, you have already been proved that homes you have thought were good are not, so why be responsiable for more bunnies suffering, yes YOU are responsiable for those rabbits suffering, if they get run over when they next escape then again you will be ultimatly responsiable even though they are no longer yours

what if your doe has problems giving birth? what if she has to go in for an emergancy C section at a stupidly early hour to save her life, have you got a couple of hundred pounds laying around just incase?
just get them all neutered/spayed your husband need never know, then everyone, especially the bunnies, will be happy


----------



## beckimoorcroft (Jul 31, 2012)

without getting into the breeding / not breeding debate

yes defiantly make sure kits can't get to dad (especially the young does) so that's a good start... i'd also remove the neutered buck from the doe group (either pair with your in tact boy or take the neutered does with him to a separate group) from my experience having a buck in a breeding colony (even a neutered one) leads to more dominance issues and therefore a tougher time for the kits


----------



## Neelam (Oct 24, 2013)

Summersky said:


> Also, I believe your rabbits are free running. Do you have any birds of prey, a heron or magpies around that might have tried to grab the babies?


Haven't seen a magpie in ages neither did I hear one, only lots of pigeons who do not bother getting through the tiniest little hole into the shed to get the rabbits food. Others but this I never have seen around and I consider myself as aware enough of them, if they are around as I lost many years ago 2 rabbits in one year because of them.

Hope is "Hope-less" by now (neutered) and I tried to split the buck kits from the rest of the group but somehow there mum seems to be very persistent on keeping them close because somehow she got over the fence. I guess I know where but yesterday it was too late and no light left to solve it. Hope now there is now chance left.

Yes, you are right, they are free range but locked in securely in an enclosed part when I am not around. Does and bucks both but separated (besides the neutered one).


----------



## Neelam (Oct 24, 2013)

Lil Miss said:


> just get them all neutered for their own sakes, do you know anything about the genetics behind each one of them? do you have their pedagrees? did you know that an unspayed doe runs an 80% chance of developing uterine cancer which is a slow painful killer.
> 
> you have already said you arent selling the kits so whats the point in adding to the THOUSANDS of unwanted animals in this country alone, you have already been proved that homes you have thought were good are not, so why be responsiable for more bunnies suffering, yes YOU are responsiable for those rabbits suffering, if they get run over when they next escape then again you will be ultimatly responsiable even though they are no longer yours


Yes, I know all of this, that is the reason why I don't have them together.

And well, you might like it or not, but Giants are not only pets, there are several reasons for breeding them and meat is one.

Don't come with cruel and so on except you are vegan. That is nonsens.


----------



## tallmama (Sep 8, 2013)

*If *you are saying that you are breeding the rabbits to be meat then I am very upset that you are on this site where people come to seek advice and talk about their beloved pets.


----------



## beckimoorcroft (Jul 31, 2012)

giants are actually a very poor meat breed and whether as pets or meat their welfare has to be the priority


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Neelam said:


> Yes, I know all of this, that is the reason why I don't have them together.
> 
> And well, you might like it or not, but Giants are not only pets, there are several reasons for breeding them and meat is one.
> 
> Don't come with cruel and so on except you are vegan. That is nonsens.


You do not have to be vegan to be able to spot what is cruel and what is not :shocked:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no giants are pets, they are not a meat breed at all and the meat yeild from a giant is very poor, again showing you have no clue what you are doing.
also regradless of your reasons for breeding their health and welbeing should be of upmost importance, which it clearly isnt


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Hang on a minute, in your first post you say that you feel guilty splitting the kits from their mum and that you find rabbits more worrying and stressful than children.....yet now you are saying it's absolutely fine and dandy to take said rabbit and break its neck to cook it for your supper????????? :mad2:

OK :frown2:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It is true that some people eat rabbit. One of our rescues is probably a "meat bunny", so she had a lucky escape. I personally choose not to eat rabbit.

My feeling of you, from your posts, is that you keep your rabbits as pets - just maybe not in the way that we would keep ours.

Added to that, you also breed them and pass them on - but maybe you could improve the way that you do this, to make sure they are healthy and not inbred, and have good homes to go to.

I was also worried that the doe escaped - did she get in with the entire buck?

I was confused by your comment about Giant rabbits being bred for their meat. In fact it made me feel Wobbly. Is this why your other half wants to breed them? ie, do you eat your own rabbits?


----------



## Neelam (Oct 24, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> You do not have to be vegan to be able to spot what is cruel and what is not :shocked:


Fine, than spend one day on a farm with all their happy ever after kept cows and pigs and sheep and what ever you might eat, spend one day in a slaughter house and see if your meat still tastes to you. And to me, whether for meat or pet or what ever reason, the happier the animal's life has been for what ever time it had to live, the healthier it is kept, the better for the purpose of meat as well. Is there a law written that you cannot know your tomorrows roast by name?

Poor civilization than, I guess, they will come to an end if they cannot eat what they breed anymore. God has given you animals for your essential needs and men has made them pets. To me, it fits both together.

But honestly, this is nothing I want to discuss any further as there is no sense. Everyone has to make this very part of animal/pet keeping up with himself and nobody can point with a finger to another one because they might do things again a third one will feel to point out as wrong.

I love my rabbits and I handle them with care and with research, if I think they are unwell I take them to the vet no matter the costs, as they shouldn't suffer and that was my reason to join here as even after keeping rabbits for 25 years there are still things one might not have experienced with any rabbit before. Like in your daily work. There will always be a time you are confronted with something in your routine that in all the years of doing it never came up.

Be reasonable, be sensible.

Neelam


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Out of all the valid points made in this thread you choose to pick up on that one :001_huh:


BTW, for your information I grew up on a working farm, I am fully aware how they work. You can still be ethical whilst raising animals for meat 


I will bow out of this now as you are obviously here to cause arguments :frown2:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

do you want a slap!! animals were not put on this earth for us they have as much right to exist as us you really are coming across as a right ARSE now and are making me very angry, yes i now how farms work.

you deliberatly chose to ignore the fact that you are NOT raising your animals ethically or correctly, and you are NOT breeding a meet breed either. your posts just make me really angry, so im just going to go ahead and put you on ignore, theres no talking to idiots


----------



## kathyr25 (Oct 8, 2013)

Is ok - Neelam's not going to eat her bunnies just yet:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/334104-could-you-eat-your-pet-survive-4.html#post1063312849

Phew!

Suspect she's trying to nark people as she was upset - I do that too.

Kids and pets and houses and jobs can be a struggle at the best of times and when you may have been overambitious in getting too many bunnies too soon and are trying your best to sort their accommodation on your own and you doesn't understand why they're behaving like they are and stressed about your own bunnies and other bunnies and trying to explain it in a different language and feeling really judged by more experienced owners 'cos even though you're trying really hard you've not quite got it right it's probably just a bit much

And the important thing is that there are some beautiful bunnies who need to get the best care possible

So Neelam - please can you keep asking for advice when you need it, and maybe apologise for upsetting people

And people - please can you keep supporting Neelam and her bunnies. For the bunnies sake if nothing else.

And can we have lots of peace and goodwill 'cos it's the season for that

Thank you people! Cute bunny pic as a reward


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

kathyr25 said:


> Is ok - Neelam's not going to eat her bunnies just yet:
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/334104-could-you-eat-your-pet-survive-4.html#post1063312849
> 
> Phew!
> ...


   

Great post!!! It's just hard sometimes.

We can all learn from sharing expereinces and knowledge on here. Let's just concentrate on that.

Hopefully, Neelam has solved her original problem, has found the culprit, and the babies are not still being humped and having their fur plucked out.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry, can't quite agree. This is a pet forum for pet rabbits. You don't eat your pets. Simple as. Neelam can post what she wants but to inform us rabbit lovers that she eats her rabbits to me just smacks of insensitivity. :confused5:

And sorry.....why say you were breeding your rabbits for meat then type this somewhere else on the same forum????? 



Join Date: Oct 2013
Posts: 106

Re: Could you eat your pet to survive?
Before I could eat my pet I would eat bugs and worms and plants. And you can survive quite a long time on them. More important is water and not getting chewed up yourself.


Confused muchly


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Lopside said:


> Sorry, can't quite agree. This is a pet forum for pet rabbits. You don't eat your pets. Simple as. Neelam can post what she wants but to inform us rabbit lovers that she eats her rabbits to me just smacks of insensitivity. :confused5:
> 
> And sorry.....why say you were breeding your rabbits for meat then type this somewhere else on the same forum?????
> 
> ...


Yes. it doesn't ring true.
It's what I call a Wobbly - something said, not necessarily true, to get a reaction. We've seen it all before .......

Obviously Neelam's comments won't be forgotten easily.

However, if Neelam, or anyone else, wants to come on here for advice re rabbit care - and is prepared to learn - then that is fine by me. If not, it becomes a pointless exercise.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I like your choice of phrase


----------



## Neelam (Oct 24, 2013)

Is right, I am not eating the bunnies right now, I might not eat them in a couple of months when they are grown enough. I do not even feed them pellets to get them on the heavy sight fast but hay and greens and some rabbit mix from Chuddleys (rabbit royale) as it seems to me to be the best food and the only one I do not have anything left (that got sorted out).

Me personal I don't like rabbit meat. It's bony and has hardly any taste although it is considered a healthy meat. But yes, if required, I would prepare it for my family after got them slaughtered by someone experienced. It is true, before I would eat my pets I would rather survive on insects as anyway they have much more of for survival needed protein than the rabbits. But this again depends on the circumstances itself. If there is no food for me, maybe there is no food for my pet either than. Would you let them starve together with you, going through the pain together? Or would you deliver them from the starvation and through that they give your their biggest thank you in keeping you alive? I don't think that has been a question that can be answered proper as you have to be in this situation and hopefully non of you ever will get to this point.

The minute I come to feed the rabbits, I can hardly walk as they surround me, everyone wants to be the first, wants to get the first treat, wants to be petted first. So yes, if there is anything I want to know as I haven't experienced it over the decades I still will ask people of this forum.

Yes, I cannot get along with this narrow eyed European point of view that an animal has the same level as human being. There is something important that puts us much higher: Conscience. 
And yes, for any person here who considers him-/herself a Christian the 5. Books of Moses do give the Jews what they eat and what they don't eat among the animals. That is common sense to know I guess. At least, we learned it in school.

And of course, I apology to those who feel more confident with a pet than with human beings surrounded, I understand it fully well, because a pet will never cheat on you, try to harm you purposely or betray you. It will not even run away with your girl friend and money. That is unfortunately, what this world has become and seems to become more and more worse. I do not make friends easy because of that.

Still, as said here, this forum is for advise and sharing experiences.
I did ask about the fur, as I never experienced it before, I still never observed any mounting the two bucks but it has stopped as there is no fur anymore around neither did it become worse so either I separated them luckily from the right one as I have our dwarf rabbit as suspect who is the alpha doe of the group, or the problem got solved among themselves.

And yes, it is extremely difficult to build around the rabbits with two little arm extensions of whom one is too little to understand why mummy is busy and has no time right now when he wants her to be available. And it is difficult without a car as you cannot just go to B&Q or wherever to get the materials you might need.

So, and to all it concerns our neutered buck is doing very well, started drinking and eating the second he came home and I opened his carrier as if he has just waited for that second and is, since yesterday, back with his boys in their "men hostel", everything is healing fine. Opposite his before neutered dwarf fellow buck he didn't take it the wrong way and is still the first coming to greet me while the dwarf one took it a bit in the wrong way and prefers to stay in a bit of distance as long as I have no really exciting treats for him.

Neelam


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Neelam said:


> Is right, I am not eating the bunnies right now, I might not eat them in a couple of months when they are grown enough. I do not even feed them pellets to get them on the heavy sight fast but hay and greens and some rabbit mix from Chuddleys (rabbit royale) as it seems to me to be the best food and the only one I do not have anything left (that got sorted out).
> 
> Me personal I don't like rabbit meat. It's bony and has hardly any taste although it is considered a healthy meat. But yes, if required, I would prepare it for my family after got them slaughtered by someone experienced. It is true, before I would eat my pets I would rather survive on insects as anyway they have much more of for survival needed protein than the rabbits. But this again depends on the circumstances itself. If there is no food for me, maybe there is no food for my pet either than. *Would you let them starve together with you, going through the pain together? Or would you deliver them from the starvation and through that they give your their biggest thank you in keeping you alive?* I don't think that has been a question that can be answered proper as you have to be in this situation and hopefully non of you ever will get to this point.
> 
> ...


A caring rabbit owner would surely rehome their beloved pets before they were starving?

I do not think that this subject matter is suitable for a pet forum - although, of course you are as entitled to your opinion as much as we are to ours.

But for many on here, our rabbits are members of our family, and for some a "best friend".

And there is no way on earth I would eat family member.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

:Yawn: :Yawn: :Yawn: :Yawn: :Yawn: :Yawn: :Yawn: :Yawn: :Yawn:


----------



## beckimoorcroft (Jul 31, 2012)

I think this is probably going off topic, and everyone should move on from the reason for breeding and concentrate of offering advice or help on the welfare of the animals, as I don't thing that's a debate that anyone will ever agree on.... 

personally i'll eat rabbit, its one of the few meats I can eat and love it, I could never eat my own (same as my own chickens etc) but can fully understand why people would want to raise their own meat, which is in my opinion a much better option than supporting the mass farming market in most instances...


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

beckimoorcroft said:


> I think this is probably going off topic, and *everyone should move on from the reason for breeding and concentrate of offering advice or help on the welfare of the animals*, as I don't thing that's a debate that anyone will ever agree on....
> 
> personally i'll eat rabbit, its one of the few meats I can eat and love it, I could never eat my own (same as my own chickens etc) but can fully understand why people would want to raise their own meat, which is in my opinion a much better option than supporting the mass farming market in most instances...


I think we have done that as best we can already. I hope the suggestions were heeded.

I will ignore the rest of your post, to avoid prolonging the "is it OK to eat your pets? debate any further".


----------



## Neelam (Oct 24, 2013)

Summersky said:


> A caring rabbit owner would surely rehome their beloved pets before they were starving?


It was related to another thread in which someone had to eat his, I think a dog it has been, which must have been on the news and someone asked just about what we would do if we were in that persons shoes. Nobody said, it is a normal thing.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

How are the babies doing now? Are they still losing fur, or are things OK now?


----------



## Neelam (Oct 24, 2013)

no fur lost


----------

